# PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

servus,
da ich nun etwas mehr geld bvekommen habe kommt bei mir ein neuer rechenknecht ins haus
und ich hoff ihr könnt mir bei der konfig helfen
ich hab ein budget von ca 900€ monitor usw hab ich schon ich brauch nur den PC neu^^

ich hätt mir des überlegt:

Gehäuse:
Corsair Vengeance c70

Motherboard:
MSI Z77A-G43 oder ein andres z77 

CPU:
I7 3770K

CPU kühlung:
Macho 2 oder
h100 (welche aber nicht leise sein soll wegen der Pumpe) oder
irgenteine andre Wasser/Luftkühlung welche ausreichend und leise ist

RAM:
8gb/16gb 1600
Hyper x / vengeance / ...

Grafikkarte:
ich werd meine aktuelle noch bis weihnachten benutzen und dann ne neue kaufen (is zz ne 4870)

Netzteil:
BQT p10 550W geiles teil, hab ich schon in benutzung geht allerdings an beinen bruder über weswegen ich ein neues brauche, entweder das gleiche oder ein vergleichbares bräuchte ich dann

SSD/HDD:
hab eine samsung 830 128gb und ne 500GB mac fp

Lüfter:
keine ahnung welche wirklich gut sind
die enermax die ich jetzt habe enttäuschen mich in sachen luftdurchfluss

joa des wars ich hoff ich hab nix vergessen und danke schonmal im vorraus fürs helfen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Wieso liest das eigentlich keiner? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso liest das eigentlich keiner? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/234708-guide-informationen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html



Das frage ich mich auch oft.


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

sry hab ich vergessen:


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

 ca 900€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
          (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)
nope

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
          (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
grafikkarte, ssd und hdd

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
 Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
 jop, 1920 x 1080

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,   Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
 alles mögliche BF3, COD, GTA, METRO2033, CRYSIS, audio, bildbearbeitung und rendern ja aber nicht zu oft vlt auch mal mehr, allerding konvertiere ich öfters videos mit format factory

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
 anfangs nicht aber später

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
öööhm ne glaub nich


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Gehäuse würde ich das Corsair Obsidian 650D empfehlen (gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser, als das Vengeance C70), oder das Fractal R4 mit Fenster.

Zum zocken reicht ganz klar der i5 3570K. Jepp, das BQT P10 ist ein absolut geiles Netzteil, das E9 CM 480 Watt aber auch. Das MB ist okay. Zu Weihnachten noch eine 7950/7970 oder GTX670.

8GB RAM reichen dicke. Corsair Vengeance oder G.Skill Ares, 1600er, Low Profile. Wakü ist nicht nötig, es sei denn, Du willst unbedingt. Ansonsten : Thermalright Macho oder, wenn´s ein bißchen mehr sein darf, EKL/Alpenföhn K2. Habe ich seit kurzem , echt geiles Teil. Voll fett und ein Augenschmaus . Da Du ja eine Menge Teile schon hast, sähe meine Rechnung ungefähr so aus :

Gehäuse ~ 100,- bis 130,- Euro

3570K ~ 200,- Eus

K2 ~ 60,- Eus

MB ~ 100,- Eus

8GB RAM ~ 35,- Eus

Graka ~ 280,- bis 380,- Eus

E9 CM 480 Watt ~ 80,- Eus

Alternatives MB : Gigabyte Z77 D3H, oder, wenn´s schwarz sein soll, Z77X D3H. Habe seit kurzem ein 7950. Hammerkarte. Dann wären wir zusammen ungefähr bei 850,- bis 900,- Euro 

Für ein bißchen Videokonvertierung reicht der 3570K dicke. Könntest Dir auch mal den hier angucken : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-Hardware-154106/Tests/Xeon-E3-1230-v2-im-Test-907778/

Auch eine spitzenmäßige CPU .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

muss es ein i7 sein? wenn nicht wäre das sinnvoller:
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks 205€
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 126€
Cooler Master CM690II Advanced NVIDIA edition Test | Angebot 105€
Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm Test | Angebot 60€
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL Test | Arbeitsspeicher 37€
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-580W 80+Gold 91€


624€

wenn du ne neue graka kaufst, ist diese hier interessant:
http://www.getgoods.de/hardware-sof...GDDR5&exactc=5fd7d74ca8599d46552b26519e1ace8d

dann kommts auf ca. 920€


----------



## facehugger (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS T40 | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: kaufst du noch...
HDD: hast du schon
SDD: hast du schon
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: ist eh Geschmacksache, ich find jenes gut: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der i5 reicht zum zocken dicke:


Test: Intel
Edith: da waren die Kollegen schneller Bei der Graka empfehle ich (wenns ins Budget passt) diese:


ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Vorschlag:
> 
> 
> [*]Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Würde ich auch so machen.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ein Macho reicht ganz klar, muss kein K2 sein. . Der K2 ist aber schon ein Knaller .


----------



## facehugger (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ein Macho reicht ganz klar, muss kein K2 sein. . Der K2 ist aber schon ein Knaller .


Das ist wie so oft Geschmacksache, Rosie Für 4,5Ghz reicht der günstigere Alpenföhn Brocken/Enermax ETS T40 gut aus Natürlich bleibt die Entscheidung am Ende dem TE überlassen, wie immer...

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Natürlich reicht auch der Brocken oder der Enermax . Mal abwarten, was der TE sagt .

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Natürlich reicht auch der Brocken oder der Enermax . Mal abwarten, was der TE sagt .
> 
> Gruß


Jap, der hat schließlich das letzte Wort...

Gruß


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

danke für die vielen antworten
ich hab mir jez mal alles angeschaut und würd jez des nehmen:

Case:
vengeance c70

Mobo:
asrock z77pro 3 oder gigabyte z77x-dh3 (is des msi aus dem startpost so schlecht ?)

CPU:
i5 3570k oder den i7 3770k wenn ich genug geld zu hab

Cpu kühlung
macho 2

Ram
vengeance 8gb oder gskill 8gb muss ich mich noch entscheiden

grafikkarte:
7950 asus

NT:
des p10 XD

gehäuselüfter fehlen dann noch^^


des wären dann mit i5 asrock und vengeance 867,71

mit i5 gigabyte und vengeance 908,64

mit i7 asrock und vengeance 960,5

und mit i7 gigabyte und vengeance 1001,43


Fragen: 

isses beim gamen wirklich egal welchen ich nehme? (i7/i5)
wie viel unterschied is zwischen i7 und i5?
welche gehäuselüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
welcher ram is besser der vengeance oder der gskill?
welches mobo is besser? des gigabyte, des asrock oder gar des msi?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Beim gamen is der unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 kein %
Enermax TB Silence
Gleich gut
Ich würde das giga nehmen


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ich tendiere auch zum gigabyte ^^ 
wie isn hyper x im vergleich zu gskill und vengeance?
und wie sind noiseblocker so?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Beim gamen is der unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 kein %
> Enermax TB Silence
> Gleich gut
> Ich würde das giga nehmen



Der i7 ist 1-2 % schneller.
Diesen Vorteil darf man nicht ubterschätzen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Noiseblocker ist vorallem teurer, was es bei einem Case wie dem Vengeance eh nicht bringt.
Ares und Vengeance sind meiner Meinung nach Momentan die besten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Noiseblocker ist vorallem teurer, was es bei einem Case wie dem Vengeance eh nicht bringt.
> Ares und Vengeance sind meiner Meinung nach Momentan die besten.



Ja. Ares und Vengeane nehmen sich gar nix.
Wirklich nicht.


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Noiseblocker ist vorallem teurer, was es bei einem Case wie dem Vengeance eh nicht bringt.


 wie meinstn des?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Das Vengeance ist relativ offen. Da sind noiseblocker und enermax gleichlaut


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Heißt den billigeren nehmen


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das Vengeance ist relativ offen. Da sind noiseblocker und enermax gleichlaut


aaaha check ich net  sry


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> aaaha check ich net  sry


 Da das Vengeance viele kleine löcher hat, ist das eh lauter. Da macht der Luffi keinen großen Unterschied


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

versteehe


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

nimm also den billigeren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> nimm also den billigeren


 wie ich weiter oben schon gesagt habe


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ich wollte es nur nochmal erwähnen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte es nur nochmal erwähnen



Hört auf euch zu streiten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Wir steriten doch garnicht


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

oke also den oder den
der sniper kommt halt nur mit 1,25volt aus 

und sonst des gigabyte oder des?

die qual der wahl ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Beim RAM würde ich den Corsair nehmen weil der niedriger ist 1,25v bringen dir auch nichts, bei meinboard das D*3*H


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Den Vengeance. weniger als 1, 5 bringt nix.
Das günstige Board


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Wir steriten doch garnicht



Das war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Das günstigere Gigabyte!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Das günstige MB reicht allemal.


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ok ich nehm des d3hok dann simma bei 908 jez noch lüfter, einen brenner und einen cardreader(intern)

welchen der drei lüfter soll ich nehmen? l1, l2, l3
und soll ich led lüfter oder ledstreifen nehmen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Den 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence VR - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Brenner LG GH24NS


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> ok ich nehm des d3hok dann simma bei 908 jez noch lüfter, einen brenner und einen cardreader(intern)
> 
> welchen der drei lüfter soll ich nehmen? l1, l2, l3
> und soll ich led lüfter oder ledstreifen nehmen?


 Brauchst du BluRay? wenn ja das LG BH10LS38 retail wenn nein das LG GH24NS.
willst du den LED Lüfter haben dann würde ich die Apollish nehmen wenn nicht die Silence


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Den 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence VR - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> Brenner LG GH24NS



Beim Cardreader einen von ultron.
Lass dich mal von Softy beraten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ich888 schrieb:


> Beim Cardreader einen von ultron.
> Lass dich mal von Softy beraten.


 Ohh ja der freut sich darüber


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ok ich frag mal softy 
und ich nehm die tbs
ich will den pc leuchten lassen in grün was für leds würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich frag mal softy
> und ich nehm die tbs
> ich will den pc leuchten lassen in grün was für leds würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Nimm Lüfter mit LEDs.


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

aber enermax gibts nich mit grünen
was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> aber enermax gibts nich mit grünen
> was haltet ihr von dem?


 
die sind auch gut  

Test: Bitfenix Spectre Pro und Prolimatech Vortex 120mm Lüfter - hardwaremax.net


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ja die SPectre sind mit den enermax Lüftern immer die Anlaufstellen bei LED Lüftern, kannst du beide nehmen


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

cool
dann nehm ich 2 120mm und 2 140mm

allerdings hab ich jez n problem 
alles zsm kostet 1020,36
soviel hab ich aber nicht XD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> cool
> dann nehm ich 2 120mm und 2 140mm
> 
> allerdings hab ich jez n problem
> ...



Wieviel hast du denn ?


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ca 900 oder mehr wird sich die nächsten tage zeigen (hab am 12. geburtstag) 900 hab ich sicher


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> ca 900 oder mehr wird sich die nächsten tage zeigen (am 12. geburtstag) 900 hab ich sicher



Poste mal alle Komponenten, dann können wir dir sagen wo du sparen kannst.


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Corsair Vengeance C70 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil Gunmetal

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7950 DirectCuII TOP Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro Modular 80+ Gold

Service Level Gold

                                                                                           € 936,75

es fehlen jez allerdings der brenner und die lüfter des müsst ich dann weihnachten kaufen
weil ich hab noch nen alten ide brenner mit nem usb adapter und nen blauen enermax lüfer und beim gehäuse sin ja auch lüfter dabei


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

spar am besten 40 Euro beim NT:

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist auch seeeehr gut  Die 40 Euro Aufpreis lohnen sich nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> spar am besten 40 Euro beim NT:
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist auch seeeehr gut  Die 40 Euro Aufpreis lohnen sich nicht



Man kann auch das L8 430 Watt nehmen.
Da spart man noch mal.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Beim Netzteil kannst Du auch ein 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware, nehmen.

Der Service Level Gold kann raus.

Vielleicht gefällt Dir auch dieses Gehäuse? --> NZXT Phantom 410 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil Gunmetal - Hardware, Notebooks

Lüfter würde ich die Bitfenix ohne "Pro" nehmen, die sind leiser: 120x120x25 BitFenix Spectre Lüfter Green LED schwarz - Hardware,

Wo ist der Ultron UCR 75in1 Card Reader schwarz, USB 2.0!?


----------



## anderon (7. Oktober 2012)

Mal schaun ich schlaf erstma ne nacht drüber morgen sehma weiter^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schaun ich schlaf erstma ne nacht drüber morgen sehma weiter^^



Ok. Gute Nacht.


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

also ich hab jez mal gedanken gemacht und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen die konfig so zu lassen und die lüfter, den brenner und den cardreader weihnachten zu bestellen 
jez muss ich halt schaun dass ich noch 50euronen auftreib^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab jez mal gedanken gemacht und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen die konfig so zu lassen und die lüfter, den brenner und den cardreader weihnachten zu bestellen
> jez muss ich halt schaun dass ich noch 50euronen auftreib^^



Kopf hoch, das wird schon


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

hoffmas weil der pc is schon richtig geil geworden^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> hoffmas weil der pc is schon richtig geil geworden^^



Viel Spaß damit !

Wann wird bestellt ?

BTW: Feedback ist hier auch immer sehr gerne gesehen !


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

bestellt wird wahrscheinlich so 13. bis 14. oktober vorraussichtlich ich krig den 50ger noch zam
feedback kommt selbstverständlich  und Bilder vom zusammenbau und vom fertigen pc kommen auch


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> bestellt wird wahrscheinlich so 13. bis 14. oktober vorraussichtlich ich krig den 50ger noch zam
> feedback kommt selbstverständlich  und Bilder vom zusammenbau und vom fertigen pc kommen auch



Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder !

Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du sie uns auch ruhig stellen.

Du kannst mir auch ne PN schicken


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

jo ich schreib dann einfach


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

is des die richtige 7950 (hab ka was des mit den ganzen v2 unso is)
und was bedeutet des retail?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ich würde die hier nehmen: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)

Die Asus ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber jetzt auch nicht wirklich toll.

retail ist der Lieferumfang, bei "bulk" ist der Lieferumfang geringer (Kabel, Adapter etc.).


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

und wie siehts mit der gigabyte aus?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde die hier nehmen: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)
> 
> Die Asus ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber jetzt auch nicht wirklich toll.
> 
> retail ist der Lieferumfang, bei "bulk" ist der Lieferumfang geringer (Kabel, Adapter etc.).


 wenn sapphire dann die ohne Boost, sagt doch immer jeder.
Also ich find die Asus sehr gut, nicht zu hören und kühl.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die hier nehmen: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)
> 
> Die Asus ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber jetzt auch nicht wirklich toll.
> 
> retail ist der Lieferumfang, bei "bulk" ist der Lieferumfang geringer (Kabel, Adapter etc.).



Jupp, die Sapphire ist auch gut, und nach Test noch minimal leiser als die Asus.


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

welche soll ich jez nehmen 
XDD asus/saphiere/gigabyte??


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> welche soll ich jez nehmen
> XDD asus/saphiere/gigabyte??



Sapphire 

Softy hatte die Karte selbst, dann würde ich ihm mal Vertrauen


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

hat die nich iwi blackscreenprobleme? oder war des ne andre


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Die Gigabyte Windforce ist auch gut 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> wenn sapphire dann die ohne Boost, sagt doch immer jeder.



Die Boost-Version ist ein paar % schneller, und die paar Watt Mehrverbrauch unter Last im Vergleich zur normalen HD7950 fallen nicht ins Gewicht. Zudem ist sie günstiger, und wenn Du eine normale HD7950 auf das "Boost" Niveau übertaktest, braucht sie genausoviel Strom.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

@softy: ok wieder was gelernt.

@TE nimm die die dir besser gefällt oder am billigsten ist


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ok also sapphiere oder gigabyte (ich mag asus generell nich hatte 3 asus boards und 2 asus karten und alle haben bzw funktionieren nicht oder zumindest nur beschränkt)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> ok also sapphiere oder gigabyte (ich mag asus generell nich hatte 3 asus boards und 2 asus karten und alle haben bzw funktionieren nicht oder zumindest nur beschränkt)


 dann eine von den beiden, ich habe bisher ein bOard und Graka von Asus und es läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> dann eine von den beiden, ich habe bisher ein bOard und Graka von Asus und es läuft ohne Probleme




Hab auch ein Asus MB, aber B2T !


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

hmmm naja trotzdem nehm ich lieber gigabyte/sapphiere welche von dene is denn leiser bzw schneller


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> hmmm naja trotzdem nehm ich lieber gigabyte/sapphiere welche von dene is denn leiser bzw schneller


 leiser ist die sapphire


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> leiser ist die sapphire



Aber nur 0,2 Sone unter Last. Das ist minimal.


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

grrrr qual der wahl


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ich888 schrieb:


> Aber nur 0,2 Sone unter Last. Das ist minimal.


 aber trotzdem leiser Der TE hat gefragt ich habe gesagt


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> grrrr qual der wahl


 
Nimm die billigere Karte und gib einer schicken Frau was aus


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

gut ich nehm die sapphiere


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> gut ich nehm die sapphiere


 mach das und viel Spass mit dem teil


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

Jop dann ma gute nacht un bis morgen ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> Jop dann ma gute nacht un bis morgen ^^



Hast du schon bestellt ?


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

Neee hab doch geschrieben erst am 13.bis 14.^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> Neee hab doch geschrieben erst am 13.bis 14.^^



Oh Sry, habe ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## anderon (8. Oktober 2012)

Nich schlimm kann jedem passiern 

Und PS:
Warten ätzt XD


----------



## anderon (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

was gibt es eigentlich an cpu kühlen die in richtung macho 2 gehen aber besser aussehen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Oktober 2012)

Die so viel kosten wie der Macho ?


Alpenföhn Brocken


----------



## anderon (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

können auch bissal mehr kosten


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## anderon (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

besser aussehn tun die schonmal^^
aber kühlen die auch so gut und leise wie der macho 2?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Oktober 2012)

Sie kühlen besser.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> besser aussehn tun die schonmal^^
> aber kühlen die auch so gut und leise wie der macho 2?


 
Kauf dir den Matterhorn.
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ja, der Matterhorn Shamrock ist auch was Feines 

--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hn-matterhorn-shamrock-edition-goldenmic.html


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Oder den Everest. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, der Matterhorn Shamrock ist auch was Feines
> 
> --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...hn-matterhorn-shamrock-edition-goldenmic.html


 Und geil aussehen tut der auch

@Thres  der sieht sogar noch geiler aus


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @Thres  der sieht sogar noch geiler aus


 
Den kannst du bloß immer noch nicht kaufen obwohl der bei der Cebit vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## anderon (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

der everest is ja mal eeevil
aber wenn dann würd ich den dark rock pro 2 oder den macho 2 nehmen nur bin ich grad am nachdenken ob sich die 30euro lohnen die ich beim dark rock draufzahl


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> der everest is ja mal eeevil
> aber wenn dann würd ich den dark rock pro 2 oder den macho 2 nehmen nur bin ich grad am nachdenken ob sich die 30euro lohnen die ich beim dark rock draufzahl



Vom Aussehen ja, von der Leistung nein^^


----------



## anderon (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ja XD und da überleg ich grad ob mir nur die schwarze platte obendrauf 30euro wert is XD
weil ich würd mir den macho 2 mit schwarz/weis lüfter holen


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> ja XD und da überleg ich grad ob mir nur die schwarze platte obendrauf 30euro wert is XD
> weil ich würd mir den macho 2 mit schwarz/weis lüfter holen




 Naja die hier wären auch ok:

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

hat Softy ja schon empfohlen^^


----------



## anderon (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ne wenn dann würd ich gleich den pro nehmen XD

EDIT:
ich überlegs mir mal bis morgen
also bis morgen ^^


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Beim Dark Rock musst Du aufpassen, der ist mit 167 mm recht hoch und passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Warum denn nicht der HR-02 Macho Rev. A?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht der HR-02 Macho Rev. A?



deshalb:



anderon schrieb:


> was gibt es eigentlich an cpu kühlen die in richtung macho 2 gehen aber besser aussehen?



Kann ich völlig nachvollziehen, der Macho käme bei mir nicht mal in die Besenkammer


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ah ok das habe ich glatt überlesen. Mal an sowas gedacht: Handgalvanisier-Set
 VERGOLDEN


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

... dann lieber später Versilbern . "Vergolden" - des Wahnsinns fette Beute .


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Aber das wäre mal ein geiles Projekt. Dekadent aber geil


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ich glaub ich werd etwas sparen und das machen


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich den dann galvanisieren lass aber des kostet auch nochmal zusätzlich da könnt ich mir ja gleich nen besseren kaufen XD


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> Beim Dark Rock musst Du aufpassen, der ist mit 167 mm recht hoch und passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse.


passt der ins c70?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> passt der ins c70?



Ja, garantiert.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

na dann^^


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Kannst ja versuchen, den alten HR-02 zu bekommen, der kommt aber ohne Lüfter und ist teuer


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

dann versteh ich den sinn nich  warum den alten ?


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Weil der vernickelt und verlötet ist


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

findest du den in mindfactory? ( ich nich )


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann vielleicht woanders den Macho bestellen


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ne ich mein den alten 
den neuen hab ich schon bei mindfactory gefunden


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Das ist der Alte .


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ne ich glaub des is der neue der alte war ja vernickelt

EDIT:
hier sieht man den unterschied sehr gut


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Sieht der deswegen schöner aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Die sind beide hässlich. Selbst vergoldet ist der Macho kein Hingucker 

Lieber ein paar € mehr ausgeben, wenn man Wert auf die Optik legt: EKL Alpenföhn K2 . Oder den Dark Rock oder so.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Der k2 ist sehr elegant. wobei ich den Dark Rock in schwarz extrem übergeil finde. leider ist der so hoch, der passt in mein case nicht^^


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ok also da der dark rock ins c70 r4ein passt nehm ich den 
machts nen großen unterschied ob ich nen dark rock 2 oder nen pro 2 nehm?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Der Dark Rock Pro ist etwas leistungsstärker und hat mehr Reserven. Das spielt aber nur eine Rolle, falls Du stark übertakten willst. Für 4,5GHz reicht der Dark Rock 2 auch aus.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ich nehm den dark rock pro 2 ^^ allerdings muss ich dann noch ne woche warten mit bestellen XD


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> Die sind beide hässlich. Selbst vergoldet ist der Macho kein Hingucker


 
Naja dann schon... Wenn du viel Wert auf Optik legst dann nimm den Dark Rock 2... Der DRP2 ist etwas overpowered


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

hab mich jez für den Dark Rock Pro 2 entschieden und werd vorraussichtlich noch vor mittwoch bestellen
hier is mal der aktuelle stand:
Warenkorb

Weihnachten werd ich dann nen bluraybrenner und zwei zusätzliche 140mm Lüfter kaufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Verbesserungspotenzial:
Tue den Goldservice raus.
Du kannst auch das Z77 D3H nehmen (ohne das X)
Bei Netzteil das BeQuiet E9 480w. sonst sieht es gut aus


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Lass ihm doch das Dark Power. Ich habe auch eins. Das Straight E9 wirkt dagegen wie Sperrmüll.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lass ihm doch das Dark Power. Ich habe auch eins. Das Straight E9 wirkt dagegen wie Sperrmüll.


 Is aber unnötig, was kann das Dark Power was das E9 nicht kann?


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

des ohne x is aber nich schwarz 
und des p10 will ich nicht mehr missen (hab zur zeit auch eins welches allerdings an meinen bruder übergeht da ich keine lust habe die ganze verkabelung aus dem pc zu machen XD)


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Is aber unnötig, was kann das Dark Power was das E9 nicht kann?


 
Ja kann es. Es sieht 1. besser aus fühlt sich 2. besser an und ist 3. technisch eine Nummer besser.



anderon schrieb:


> des ohne x is aber nich schwarz



Das kannst du ändern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja kann es. Es sieht 1. besser aus fühlt sich 2. besser an und ist 3. technisch eine Nummer besser.


 Die ersten zwei sind unwichtig
zu drittens ich sag mal der unterschied ist von minimal zu nicht sehr groß

@TE schwarz kannst du es auch mit einem Asrock Pro3 oder 4 haben


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kannst du ändern.


 
Davon würde ich dringendst abraten, weil man dabei auch aus Versehen Kontakte lackieren könnte, das ist nicht so toll...


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die ersten zwei sind unwichtig
> zu drittens ich sag mal der unterschied ist von minimal zu nicht sehr groß



Gerade Punkt 1 und 2 sind nicht zu verachten und sogar wichtiger als Punkt 3.  



ct5010 schrieb:


> Davon würde ich dringendst abraten, weil man dabei auch aus Versehen Kontakte lackieren könnte, das ist nicht so toll...


 
Aber die Farbe ist doch in Profi Qualität.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

XD ich vertrau aber asrock nicht so wie gigabyte 
bin einfach die qualität von gigabyte gewohnt^^
und färben will ichs nich deswegen kauf ichs schwarz XD


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gerade Punkt 1 und 2 sind nicht zu verachten und sogar wichtiger als Punkt 3.


 Punkt 1 interessiert eh keinen weil man das NT eh nicht sieht, Punkt 2 ich fühl gar nichts bei Netzteilen

@TE Asock hat mitlerweile qualitativ hochwertige Boards.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

doch ich seh des nt durchs fenster XD


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> doch ich seh des nt durchs fenster XD


 


Und ja ASRock hat sich gebessert^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> doch ich seh des nt durchs fenster XD


 aber auch nur ein kleinen teil und untescheiden tuts sichs jetzt auch nicht großartig.
Gibs zu wie oft schaust du auf das Netzteil?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Punkt 1 interessiert eh keinen weil man das NT eh nicht sieht, Punkt 2 ich fühl gar nichts bei Netzteilen



Du weißt aber dass es da ist. 

Meine Frau hatte letztens eine kleine Schramme in den neuen Wagen gefahren. 
Sie sieht nichts aber ich schaue jedes Mal genau dahin wenn ich den Wagen sehe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du weißt aber dass es da ist.
> 
> Meine Frau hatte letztens eine kleine Schramme in den neuen Wagen gefahren.
> Sie sieht nichts aber ich schaue jedes Mal genau dahin wenn ich den Wagen sehe.


 wäre fuer mih kein Grund es zu kaufen
Wieso lässt du deine frau auch mit dem neuen Wagen fahren?


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> aber auch nur ein kleinen teil und untescheiden tuts sichs jetzt auch nicht großartig.
> Gibs zu wie oft schaust du auf das Netzteil?


 
nicht oft  aber 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du weißt aber dass es da ist.



sign


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> wäre fuer mih kein Grund es zu kaufen



Mich mich sind genau die Punkte wieso ich kaufe. 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du deine frau auch mit dem neuen Wagen fahren?


 
Mit meinem fährt sie auch nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

soso wenn der TE unbedingt das DP haben will lass ich ihm das mal ist ja im Grunde ein geiles teil


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Dark power braucht der gothic Fan. Und den dark Rock pro


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ich würde ja mehr Geld locker machen und dann das MSI kaufen. 
MSI Z77 MPower, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mehr Geld locker machen und dann das MSI kaufen.
> MSI Z77 MPower, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Du hast ja auch einen Hau und einen notorischen Drang Kohle aus dem fenster zu hauen


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Wenn ich mir ein System zulegen will wo Schwarz dominiert würde ich das MSI Board kaufen und dazu den BeQuiet Kühler und die blauen Ares.
Und natürlich die passende Grafikkarte. 
MSI N680GTX Lightning, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V283-005R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Wie jetzt, die blauen Ares. Nix mehr schwarz ?


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

XD ja so viel geld hab ich dann auch wieder nich aber des msi is schon geil....


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> XD ja so viel geld hab ich dann auch wieder nich aber des msi is schon geil....


 Viele sachen sind geil, aber sinnvoll ist was anderes


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, die blauen Ares. Nix mehr schwarz ?


 
weil es die nicht in schwarz gibt.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

jop da haste recht XD


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Sonst hätte ich welche und nicht die Orangen.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

gibts denn nich genauso gute arbeitsspeicher die schwarz sind?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Corsair Venbgeance low profile


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ganz in schwarz ist nicht einfach weil viele zwar einen schwarzen Kühler haben aber das PCB darunter grün ist.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Corsair Venbgeance low profile



Die haben ein grünes PCB. Das geht gar nicht.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ich hab mal welche gesehn mit nem schwazen pcb aber ohne kühler hab nur ka wie die sind XD


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Kauf die Vengeance. Das grüne PCB siehst du sowieso nicht weil der Kühler die RAM komplett bedeckt.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> ich hab mal welche gesehn mit nem schwazen pcb aber ohne kühler hab nur ka wie die sind XD



Die hier: GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder: 8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

BTW:

Die Ares haben auch ein schwarzes PCB, man sieht nur nicht viel davon 
Genauso wie diverse andere Produkte, die in schwarzes PCB haben, aber die 
Kühler alles überdecken^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Die Ares haben auch ein schwarzes PCB, man sieht nur nicht viel davon


 
Echt schade dass es die Ares nicht in schwarz gibt oder in dunkel rot oder sowas.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Rams in Allen Farben, wäre schon was.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



target2804 schrieb:


> Rams in Allen Farben, wäre schon was.


 
Oder zum selbst lackieren.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Anmal-Kit für rams  malen nach Zahlen oder was?^^


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

XD ich nehm eh die vengeance ^^


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiwTAdVyG5g

FTW


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Blöd nur wenn die vom Kühler verdeckt werden.


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiwTAdVyG5g">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> FTW



Strich-Lichter^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Softy schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiwTAdVyG5g
> 
> FTW


 Is ja schon fast schlimmer als auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

der ram is ja geil  XDD

EDIT:
woooooooooooow mein 100. beitrag


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Habe ich schonmal gesehen  . Dann lieber Autoscooter auffe Kirmes . Möchte jemand vielleicht eine Lichtorgel von 1976 kaufen ?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Schnapp ihn Dir  : Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED

Glückwunsch zu 100 Posts


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

danke 
is der denn so gut wie der vengeance?


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich schonmal gesehen  . Dann lieber Autoscooter auffe Kirmes . Möchte jemand vielleicht eine Lichtorgel von 1976 kaufen ?



Bitte auf den Marktplatz damit


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> danke
> is der denn so gut wie der vengeance?



Klar kannst du den kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist halt teurer


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

jop nen guten 10ner
gibts noch andre leutende rams?


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> jop nen guten 10ner
> gibts noch andre leutende rams?



Läutend oder leuchtend? Ersteres wäre mir nicht bekannt^^ aber n netter Gag


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

schreibfail 
leuchtend 
läutend wär ja mal witzig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> schreibfail
> leuchtend
> läutend wär ja mal witzig


 und nervig noch dazu


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ab wann kann man eig auf den marktplatz? XD


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ich glaub nach 100 Beiträgen und 2 oder 3 Monaten "angemeldet sein"


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

100 Posts und 60 Tage registriert


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

kann nich sein  bin seit 17.07.2012 im forum und hab 105 beiträge


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ich888 schrieb:


> 100 Posts und 60 Tage registriert


 
Find ich etwas doof ich komm noch nicht drauf :/


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Dann waren's doch 90 Tage, keine Ahnung


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Nö waren 60 hab ich iwo gelesen^^


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

naja 4tage XDDD 
(ein neuer teil des forums zu entdecken)

EDIT:


ich888 schrieb:


> Dann waren's doch 90 Tage, keine Ahnung


 warum gehts dann nich


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
auf einmal gehts


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch, aber B2T


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> auf einmal gehts


 
Dann hast du wohl heute die 100 Post-Grenze überschritten und man wird innerhalb von 24h freigeschaltet, das ist wohl geschehen. Aber


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

stimmt also dann ma B2T:
welchen ram mit leds gibts noch?


----------



## ct5010 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Crucial Ballistix Tracer oder wie die heißen und Corsair Dominator


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Wer kauft blinkende Rams  ?  ich sach ja, für sowas gab´s früher Flashlight und ne Lichtorgel .


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kauft blinkende Rams  ?



Die Blue man Group


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Crucial Ballistix Tracer oder wie die heißen und Corsair Dominator


 
Smart Tracer 

Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED rot/grün DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLT2CP4G3D1608DT2TXRGCEU), Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED orange/blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLT2CP4G3D1608DT2TX


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> warum gehts dann nich


 
Weil es eine Zeit lang dauert bis das Forum in der Beziehung aktualisiert wird. Kann einen Tag dauern.
Morgen Abend sollte es daher gehen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wer kauft blinkende Rams  ?  ich sach ja, für sowas gab´s früher Flashlight und ne Lichtorgel .


 Ich

Nee, @ topic: Mit normalen RAMS is man i.d.R. besser dran selbe leistung und günstiger


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

@ target

Willst Du nicht ein grünes Tauron mit nem Z77-D3H und blinkendem Ram kaufen  .


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> @ target
> 
> Willst Du nicht ein grünes Tauron mit nem Z77-D3H und blinkendem Ram kaufen  .



Wollte mein Board weiß lackieren, das weiße tauron kaufen. Die dunkel-Lila Beleuchtung des Brocken als Thema nehmen und die Kabel weiß-Lila sleeven.


----------



## anderon (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ich nehm den vengeance wollt nur mal wissen was es da so gibt^^
@target: geile idee


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm den vengeance wollt nur mal wissen was es da so gibt^^
> @target: geile idee



Wenn meine 500 Euro Entschädigung da sind, wird es realisiert.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Da war mal so etwas. Das meinst Du ernst, oder ? Gegen "Deep Purple" hab ich ja nix, ganz im Gegenteil, aber Weiss-Lila ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ist das jetzt reines geschwafel oder ernst?


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Da war mal so etwas. Das meinst Du ernst, oder ? Gegen "Deep Purple" hab ich ja nix, ganz im Gegenteil, aber Weiss-Lila ?



Es ist sehr dunkles Lila. Inder Theorie finde ich es geil.^^


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Dann check it out . Gegen ein weisses Gehäuse ist ja nix einzuwenden. Entweder knallt das, mit dem Lila, oder nicht. Nächstes Jahr erst, oder noch zu Weihnachten?


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Überraschungs-Casemod für die Schwester in Weiß-Lila - Update: Schockmoment vor dem Happy End


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ende dieses Jahres. Da sollte der Prozess durch sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Hat der Typ ja mal geil gemacht. Respekt .

@ target

Also fängst Du zum Jahresende an. Lass Dir Zeit .


----------



## target2804 (13. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Typ ja mal geil gemacht. Respekt .



Kann's am Handy nicht sehen. Sehe nur 100 Beiträge aber nicht diesen^^


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Habe mir den Link gebunkert. Wenn Du Feierabend hast, und ich gegen Mittag wach werde, schicke ich ihn dir.


----------



## target2804 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Habs grad eben selbst gesehen. die farbe soll wesentlich dunkler werden, dachte an das hier: Sleeve SMALL - VIVID VIOLET | Sleeve | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X Deutschland


----------



## anderon (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

so leute, heute wird vorraussichtlich bestellt 
des is der aktuelle stand:
case:
vengeance c70

mobo:
ga-z77x-d3h

CPU:
i5 3570k

CPU Kühler:
Dark Rock Pro 2

RAM:
vengeance 8gb lp

Graka:
hd 7950

NT:
bqt-p10-550W

luffis:
120mm
140mm

habt ihr noch last minute verbesserungsvorschläge?
ich hab ma iwo gelesen das komponenten die über geizhals gesucht wurden irgendwie billiger sin
danke schonma im vorraus 
lg Anderon


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Top.  Aber brauchst du das P10 :O


----------



## anderon (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

eigentlich nich aber ich find des teil einfach geil und ich hab zz schon ein p10 welches aber mit dem aktuellen pc verkauft wird..... wills nich missen XD


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> eigentlich nich aber ich find des teil einfach geil und ich hab zz schon ein p10 welches aber mit dem aktuellen pc verkauft wird..... wills nich missen XD


 
Dann kannst du es so bestellen.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Jepp, kann ich verstehen, mit dem P10. Wenn Du einmal Hai-End hattest, willst Du nicht mehr nur "sehr gut" .


----------



## anderon (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

du sagst es


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Dann kannst Du jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## anderon (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

JAAAA MAN  
muss nur warten bis meine mum nach haus kommt XD


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> JAAAA MAN
> muss nur warten bis meine mum nach haus kommt XD


 


Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug  Bilder und Feedback sind erwünscht


----------



## anderon (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

klar krigt ihr bilder muss euch ja iwi belohnen 

und jaaaa spaß werd ich haben


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Hast du schon bestellt ?


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ich888 schrieb:


> Hast du schon bestellt ?


 
Ne er muss warten bis seine mum nach hause kommt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ich wollte fragen ob seine Mom schon da ist aber


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich wollte fragen ob seine Mom schon da ist aber


 
Wahrscheinlich geht die Arbeit bis 17h aber


----------



## anderon (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ja geht bis um 5 aber bestellt wird wahrscheinlich erst morgen 
mum hat geld abgehoben und jez war zu wenig aufm konto


----------



## anderon (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

servus nochamai
i hob heit led leisten gschenkt bekomm welche man in der farbe verändern kann deswege brauch ich lüfter ohne leds ^^ 
danke schonma im vorraus
lg anderon


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Dann würde ich diese hier nehmen:
120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,
140x140x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB14 750U/m 15dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## anderon (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

jo danke aber kannste mir auch welche von ner andren firma empfehlen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

BeQuiet Silent Wings. Wobei die Enermax gut sind


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Wieso? Enermax ist doch ein top hersteller.

120mm
120x120x25 Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan 1000U/m 13dB(A) Schwarz
120x120x25 be quiet! SilentWings Pure 1350U/m 18.5dB(A) Schwarz

140mm
140x140x25 Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XK2 1100U/m 19.5dB(A) Schwarz
140x140x25 be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed, BQT T14025-MR-2


----------



## anderon (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

hm ich war von meinen enermax iwi enttäuscht XD die blauen leds waren nur türkis 
naja aber sin die enermax wirklich so gut?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Die sind schon gut aber die beQuiets sind besser. Aber auch teurer


----------



## anderon (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*


ich glaub ich nehm doch die enermax


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## anderon (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

pc heute bestellt !!!!!! 
jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner 

Und Feedback ist ab 25 Seiten im Thread Pflicht. Sonst sind 5 € in die Spendenkasse der anonymen Forenjunkies fällig


----------



## anderon (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

keine sorge feedback bekommts ihr 
und für alle bildersuchtis gibts auch einbaubilder und welche vom fertigen rechner


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Und Feedback ist ab 25 Seiten im Thread Pflicht. Sonst sind 5 € in die Spendenkasse der anonymen Forenjunkies fällig



Wer gehört den so zu den anonymen Forenjunkies ?


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer gehört den so zu den anonymen Forenjunkies ?



Ich natürlich


----------



## anderon (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

wenn ich so weiter pcgh suchte dann gehör ich bald auch dazu


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wer gehört den so zu den anonymen Forenjunkies ?



Was genau verstehst Du an dem Wort "anonym" nicht?


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



target2804 schrieb:


> Ich natürlich


 
Bis kein Thread mehr dick markiert ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Ähmmm ja, schon ok.  


B2T !


----------



## anderon (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

es gibt grad nix ala b2t zumindest fällt mir grad nix ein
wenn des zeug da is  dann gibbet n bilderpost


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

heute is die Lieferung gekommen 

alles angeschaut aber NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN der dark rock pro 2 fehlt 
und stattdessen hab ich nen 120mm silent wing bekommen ???!?!?!?!?!!?

was jetzt ??? heeeeeeelp


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Das ist ärgerlich 

Dann musst Du mit dem Händler Kontakt auf nehmen und den Lüfter wieder zurückschicken. Auf der Webseite sollte es ein RMA-Formular dafür geben, damit kannst Du auch einen Adressaufkleber ausdrucken und das portofrei zurückschicken.


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

und die schicken mir den sicher noch?


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Das machen sie aber nicht mehr zum Wochenende.


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

ja XD
wie lang dauert des ca wenn ich heute des paket zur post bring?


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Montag geht es raus. Dienstag ist es da und Donnerstag kannst du schon Glück haben und du weißt wann du das neue Paket bekommst.


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

hm ja 
ich brings montag in der früh zur post .....
meine grakaverpackung musste als päckchen herhalten...


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

zusammenbaun tu ich den pc trotzdem XD

kann ja solang den boxed nehmen

EDIT:
sorry doppelpost


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Klar erstmal den Boxed. Wäre absolut tödlich, wenn alles gekommen ist und man nicht zusammenbauen/zocken kann, weil der Kühler fehlt .


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Achwas... Ab und zu bisschen pusten reicht 

Da hat der Mitarbeiter wohl die Artikelnummer bisschen falsch gelesen :/

Andersherum wärs schön gewesen


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

ne auf dem lüfter war die artikelnummer vom dark rock pro 2  d.h. falsches etikett


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Shit happens . Hauptsache, Du kannst schon zusammenbauen. Musst Du für den Dark Rock das MB wieder ausbauen? Welches Gehäuse war das noch gleich ?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Das ist mir auch schon mal passiert, kann  man machen nix. Da arbeiten auch nur Menschen


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

ja muss höchstwahrscheinlich wieder ausbaun^^ hab das c70 und ich muss sagen das teil is GEIL und der rest auch einfach nur geeeeeeeeeeeeeeil


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

BILDER


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Jepp, Bilder .


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

BILDER!!!!!!!
hab se auf die schnelle gemacht also verzeiht mir wenn se schlecht sin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein bett is irgendwie voll 
und kann ich einen schraubi mit magnet verwenden? also nen magnetischen


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*



anderon schrieb:


> und kann ich einen schraubi mit magnet verwenden? also nen magnetischen


 
Klar. Aber nicht 26 Jahre vor der HDD halten.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Das sieht schick aus


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

@thres ok danke

@softy jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa maaaaaaaaaaaan 

weitere bilder folgen übrigens


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilder !

Weitere wären sehr Nice


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Sehr lecker  . Nimmst Du wohl sofort das Seitenteil vom Kabel runter


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

des is nur des iphone ladekabel XDDDD aber ja sir  schon gemacht


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Ich würde das aber nicht auf Teppichboden aufbauen  -> Statische Aufladung


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

wo dann?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

auf nem Tisch vielleicht, irgendwo wo keine Aufladung erfolgen kann.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Schreibtisch ?


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

da is kein platz

EDIT:
jez muss der alte pc eine spende abgeben
die platten werden ihm entnommen

EDIT numero 2:
oder ne zuerst muss alles gesichert werden.....
naguut ... abwarten und schoko essen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*



anderon schrieb:


> da is kein platz
> 
> EDIT:
> jez muss der alte pc eine spende abgeben
> ...


 Wenn du daten drauf hast die du noch brauchst würde ich die schon sichern


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Bilderupdate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Nimm 'ne Isomatte^^


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

hab keine


----------



## ct5010 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Dann mach das auf dem Fußboden


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

ok


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

aber nicht auf dem Teppich überzogenem
Du warst noch nie campen?


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

doch aber mit luftmatratzen auf denen schläft sichs ultra gut
bin eh geich fertig hab den auf die nt verpackung gelegt gehabt bzw hatte ihn auf dem schoß
aber jez fehlen eigentlich nur noch die festplatten


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Also ich hätte meinen PC niemals auf einem Teppichboden zusammengebaut, hoffen wir mal, dass alles noch funktioniert


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Ich habe letztens 3 Rechner auf der Riesencouch zusammengebaut. Unter MB und anderen Teilen natürlich immer was liegen gehabt. Und die weissen Handschuhe der Oberschwester getragen .


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

Alles geht!!!!

Bin grad am windoof installen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Dann ist gutVIel Spass mit dem teil


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Jepp. Ist immer ein bißchen Magic, den Powerschalter das erste mal zu drücken . Hatte ich letztens 3 x in einer Woche .


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp. Ist immer ein bißchen Magic, den Powerschalter das erste mal zu drücken . Hatte ich letztens 3 x in einer Woche .



Viel geiler ist der Moment danach, wenn nix geht


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja des is immer wieder geil  

Und ihr bekommt nachher noch bilder vom fertigen pc

EDIT: also wenn der pc läuft mein ich XD


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hatte ich letztens 3 x in einer Woche .


 
Du hast also 3x einen Rechner zum PC Shop bringen müssen?


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

Lachflash XDDDDDD

Edit:
Scheeeeeiße der pc is so verdammt schnell!
Wahnsinn was des ner ssd bringt in ahci zu laufen 

double edit:
jesssssssss endlich wieder in meinem schönen alten firefox mit meinen 400 tabs *-*


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

Meine bessere Hälfte hat mit nem alten AMD 2 x 2,8 GHz vor Jahren schon 1000 Tabs aufgehabt (Die Stämme/Workbench) ohne SSD  . Jetzt hat sie meinen alten Q8200 und begnügt sich mit 500 Tabs .


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*




anderon schrieb:


> double edit:
> jesssssssss endlich wieder in meinem schönen alten firefox mit meinen 400 tabs *-*



 ich war nur froh das ichs hinbekommen hab mein altes firefox zu übernehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Meine Großkönigin teilt mir gerade mit, ich soll Dir sagen : Opera ist voll geil bei vielen Tabs. Die kann Dich da "einführen"  .


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge die lieferung ist da aber da is was falsch*

firefox mit tab mix plus is viel geiler 
opera is mir zu lahm (habs getested)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Aktualisiere erstmal deine Signatur


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

DAnn nimm Chrome der ist schnell


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich benutze Safari


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Ich benutzen den Internet Explorer 8.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich benutzen den Internet Explorer 8.


 Geh nach hause mit dem teil


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Ich komme auch bestens mit Firefox klar. Meine Perle hat sich für die Stämme auf Opera eingeschossen. Thresh steht, glaub´ ich, auf Chrome. Wofür meine 500 Tabs aufmacht weiss ich. Wofür brauchst Du 400?


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Ich nehme den IE 9, läuft sehr gut .


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

ich nehm firefox und da is alles mögliche offen chrome is auch super allerdings wenn da 100 tabs offen sin dann kann man nix mehr lesen weil die tabs nurnoch 1cm breit sin

EDIT:
sigi geändert


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

help 
speedfan geht nich

die gehäuseluffis kann ich net steuern aber die grakaluffis schon


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Sicher dass die net am PWR-Fan angeschlossen sind ?


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

mein board hat nur pwm anschlüsse ich hab aber keine pwm luffis


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Also hast du 3 Pin Lufter an 4 Pin Anschlüssen ?


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

jop  ....


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Dann kannst du die auch nicht regeln, laufen immer auf 12V


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Oktober 2012)

Brauchst eine Luffisteuerung, z. B, eine Scythe Kaze


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*


un wie regel ich die jez
brauch ich ne luffisteuerung

EDIT:
zuuu langsam XD

Double EDIT:
was gibbet denn noch so an guten luffisteuerungen?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Jede Menge. kannst auch 5 oder 7 Volt Adapter nehmen. Scythe Kaze Master sind sehr empfehlenswerte Steuerungen .


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

was gibts denn für welche die so in die richtung gehen
(keine riesen touch dinger halt)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Zum Beispiel die: Produktvergleich Scythe Kaze Server schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KS01-BK), Scythe Kaze Master II schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM05-BK), Scythe Kaze Master Pro schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 6-Kanal (KM03-BK), Scythe Kaze Master  Mal ne Auswahl


----------



## anderon (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

ich hab 7 luffis im pc....
find die master pro da am geilsten gibbet noch andre ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Nicht wirklich... Zumindest kenne ich keine anderen, die Scythe soll aber sehr gut sein


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Klar gibt´s noch etliche andere . Zalman ZM-MFC1 Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 6-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland NesteQ FanMax schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS2108B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 6-Kanal schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Scythe Kaze Q-8 schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 8-Kanal (KQ02-BK-3.5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland NesteQ FanMax silber, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS2108S) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einige doppelt


----------



## anderon (28. Oktober 2012)

Die sin auch alle recht cool aber iwi sieht die master pro besser aus XD


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Mit der machst Du nix falsch 

Oder Du nimmst eine externe, macht sich gut auf dem Schreibtisch : NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


P.S. Geile Signatur


----------



## anderon (28. Oktober 2012)

Hm ja vlt die externe aber mein schreibtisch is dauervoll. XDD

PS: 
Hehehe danke


----------



## anderon (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

servus leute ich hätt nochmal ne frage
nämlich braucht mein bro jez nen monitor 22''-23''
sollte ips und full hd sein und sich gut zum zocken eignen
wüsstet ihr da einen?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Bitte schön: Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## anderon (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

danke schön 
und welcher von den drein is jez der beste? XD
der vielleicht?


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*



anderon schrieb:


> der vielleicht?



Das ist der schickste 

Die sind alle gut


----------



## anderon (28. Oktober 2012)

Na dann wirds wahrscheinlich der danke softy


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Endspurt*

Den kannst du nehmen ist ein guter Monitor und hübsch ist erauch


----------



## anderon (28. Oktober 2012)

Jop ^^

Kann ich eigentlich mit ner luffisteuerung rgb leds dimmen?


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

also.. heut war ich bei der post und hab das paket mit dem falschgeliefertem luffi hingebracht
und hier habts ihr mal n paar bilder vom fertigen pc:

von außen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von innen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von vorn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die rgb leds will ich noch reinmachen allerdings muss ich da erstmal sleeve und ne rgb steuerung mit fernbedienung kaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die eine ntverpackung wurde umfunktioniert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zun schluss nochmal die frage:
kann ich mit ner luffisteuerung rgb leds dimmen?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Sehr schick 

An das Sichtfenster gehören aber noch 2 fette LED-Lüfter


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

danke und neeeee ich hab ja extra keine led luffis genommen damit ich die farbe verändern kann


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Das Sichtfenster sollte natürlich geschlossen sein , wie beim R4 . Aber doch, sehr schick. Voll das fette Dark Power Pro , korrektes Gigabyte Board .

Da Du ja anscheinend auch wert auf die Optik legst :  Lass Dir ne passende Plexi/Acryl Scheibe schneiden. kostet nicht viel. Dann sind die verkackten, überflüssigen Löcher im Fenster weg .


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

ja des dacht ich mir auch schon 
aber im moment hab ich kein geld mehr


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Läuft ja nicht weg. Irgendwann, Anfang nächsten Jahres, bis März/April ist der Drops gelutscht .


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

jop wahrscheinlich bin ich bis dahin ganz fertig^^


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Und ? Die 7950 hast Du beim zocken noch nicht gehört, oder?


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

nö 
aber da war ton an und die gehäuseluffis sin lauter wegen fehlender luffisteuerung


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Für die Gehäuseluffis einfach mal 5 oder 7 Volt-Adapter nehmen. Kosten nur wenige Cent. Ich will halt so wenig Gedöns im Rechner haben, wie möglich. Beim Z77X-D3H sind die 3 Fan Header doch 4-Pin, oder. Dann würde ich mir 4-Pin Luffis zulegen und übers BIOS regeln . Graka-Luffis über Afterburner und gut ist .


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

aber ich hab doch schon die enermax 3pin luffis da wart ich halt n bissal und kauf mir dann die luffisteuerung


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Jau, feines Teilchen .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Oktober 2012)

BTW: Schönes Kabelmanagement


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

hehehe danke
will aber eigentlich noch alles sleeven.... sieht mir net schön genug aus mit dem 24pin und den pci steckern


----------



## Leckrer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Sleeven sieht besser aus 

Ist aber nix für Faule


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

ich bin stinkfaul 
aber nich wenns um den pc geht


----------



## Jeanboy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

NZXT 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 25cm, sleeved rot Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Oktober 2012)

Leider keine Angebote


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

@ich888 häää? XD check ich net wie meinste des ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Oktober 2012)

Geh Auf den letzten Link von Jeanboy.

Da sind leider keine Angebote   
Also selbst sleeven


----------



## Jeanboy (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Es gibt ja auch noch viele andere Verlängerungen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Oktober 2012)

Zum Beispiel auch von Bitfenix


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

genau und wenn dann würd ich nur die für den 24pin nehmen und die restlichen sleeven damit ich die garantie behalten kann hab ja alle kabel von dem netzteil 2 mal (es is ja nur der 24pin fest)


----------



## anderon (29. Oktober 2012)

Kurzes feedback nochmal

Der pc is einfach ein traum 
Hab grad crysis 2 gezockt und alles läuft so schön *-*
Einfach nur super des ding 
Ein dickes fettes danke ( und nen keks) an alle die mir geholfen haben !!!!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Keks  ! 


Mhmmm, lecker wie der schmeckt 
Wenn irgendwas ist, einfach melden oder einen neuen Thread eröffnen


----------



## anderon (30. Oktober 2012)

Neeeeeeein 

Ich steh auf und was is ?!? Stromausfall !
Och maaaaaaaaaan D: so ein scheis :schnief:
(Bin aufm iphone on)


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

Yanmar 18kVA 400V Notstromaggregat Stromerzeuger Generator Diesel NEU! | eBay FTW


----------



## anderon (30. Oktober 2012)

Lol naja strom geht wieda 

Aber inet und telefon sin immanoch an arsch

EDIT:
jez geht alles wieder und ich hab 4 stunden crysis 2 hinter mir


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Yanmar 18kVA 400V Notstromaggregat Stromerzeuger Generator Diesel NEU! | eBay FTW



Sehr günstig, werde ich mir gleich mal 10 bestellen  

@TE: Schön das der PC wieder angeht !


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*



ich888 schrieb:


> Sehr günstig, werde ich mir gleich mal 10 bestellen
> 
> @TE: Schön das der PC wieder angeht !


 
Für deinen AMD FX?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Oktober 2012)

Hab leider keinen


----------



## anderon (30. Oktober 2012)

XD

ich hab gestern bei dieser never settle aktion von mindfactory die daten angegeben aber immanoch keine mail mit den gamecodes gekrigt denkt ihr die hab vlt die mailadresse falsch eingegeben oder dauert des einfach so lang? D:


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge paket zur post und bilderupdate*

servus, ich bins nochmal ich bräucht win 7 professional wo gäbs denn des am billigsten? (ich brauch ja nur den key...)


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Hier gibt es das recht günstig: Windows 7 professional 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Oder hier : Windows 7 professional 64 bit Software kaufen | Hitmeister


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

1. danke softy und da krig ich auch wirklich nen funktionierenden key?
2. bringt mir professional eigentlich was im gegensatz zu home premium?

EDIT:
könnte ich auch die nehmen? weil 32bit und 64bit keys sin ja gleich?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Home Premium reicht für 99% der Benutzer aus: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Hier eine Übersicht der Versionen: 

Windows 7 Versionen im Vergleich - WinVistaSide


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

hmm nur ich hab schon professional installiert  und wills net neu aufsetzen


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ach, das geht doch schnell


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

alles wieder neu installieren wo ich doch gerade erst fertig bin 

kann ich einfach die 32bit version kaufen und damit 64bit aktiviern?

*Windows 7 Professional 32 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual*


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ja, das geht auch.


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

na dann kostet mich die professional 4 euronen mehr als des home premium ... werds dann in den nächsten 87 tagen kaufen und aktiviern


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ja, lass Dir ruhig Zeit


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ich hab die mindfactory mail bekommen wegen der never settle aktion ABER:

[...]

Wir freuen uns, dass wir Ihnen hiermit einen Download-Code zur Verfügung stellen zu können.

So funktioniert die Anforderung des Games:
1.       Klicken auf www.AMD.com/neversettlepromo
2.       Formular ausfüllen
3.       E-Mail überprüfen
4.       Den Anweisungen in der E-Mail Folgen, die AMD verschickt.

Ihre Unique ID lautet:


Viel Spaß beim spielen!

[...]

da steht keine id drin was soll ich jez machen


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge never settle aktion - help*

Dann würde ich eine email an mindfactory schreiben, und eine ID anfordern.


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge never settle aktion - help*

ok ich hab einfach mal auf die mail geantwortet hoffentlich kommt was bei raus...


----------



## anderon (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge never settle aktion - help*

hab die id bekommen und hab auch schon den steamcode für sleeping dogs jetzt heißts warten auf far cry 3 ^^
(crysis 2 hab ich durch )


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge never settle aktion - help*

der kühler is da 
jez wieder alles aufschrauben <.<
naja ^^ muss halt ma sein


----------



## Rosigatton (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

Vergiss nicht Deine Signatur zu ändern .


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

Viel Spaß beim Basteln  Und wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

jaa bilder kommen gleich 
und sigi änder ich auch sofort 

EDIT:
geändert 

DOUBLEDIT:
sollte ich das mobo ausbaun oder nich?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

Kannst ja versuchen ob Du ihn so reinkriegst .


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

ok 
im dark rock sin 2 pwm luffis und ich hab 2 psm luffianschlüsse am mobo allerdings is beim dsark rock auch ein y kabel für beide da also das man beide nur an den cpu anschluss steckt sollte ich die nur an den cpu anschluss stecken oder beide einzeln an zwei pwn anschlüsse


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *



anderon schrieb:


> DOUBLEDIT:
> sollte ich das mobo ausbaun oder nich?



Wenn Du alleine bist, tust Du Dir leichter, wenn das Board ausgebaut ist.



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Kannst ja versuchen ob Du ihn so reinkriegst .



Sagt meine Frau auch immer  


edit: Ich würde das Y-PWM Kabel verwenden und beide an den CPU_FAN Anschluss klemmen.


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

ok dann mach ich das und ausbaun.... will ich eigentlich nicht 
ich versuch mal ihn reinzukriegen 

EDIT: aber erstmal muss ich platz schaffen bei mir siehts vielleicht wüst aus...
ich hab nähmlich 2 aktenschubladen ausgebaut damit ich meinen pc in den schrank unten stellen kann ^^


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *



anderon schrieb:


> ok dann mach ich das und ausbaun.... will ich eigentlich nicht


 
Dann würde ich mir jemand schnappen, der Dir beim Einführen hilft


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

wer zweideutig denkt hat eindeutig mehr zu lachen 
kann ja meinen bruder holen^^


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *



anderon schrieb:


> kann ja meinen bruder holen^^



Das ist pervers


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *


er muss dann halten helfen ... mit einer hand halten is zu schwer weiste


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen *

habs allein hingekrigt warn bissal fummelig aber ich habs geschafft 
hier krigt ihr mal die versprochenen Bilder :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

Sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

 danke
wie binde ich den sysprofile banner in die sigi ein?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Ja, sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*



anderon schrieb:


> wie binde ich den sysprofile banner in die sigi ein?



--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...neue-benutzergruppe-fuer-sysprofile-user.html

Die Bilder sehen gut aus, der Dark Rock ist schon ein fettes Teil


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

danke 
@softy jaaa 220W TDP


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. November 2012)

Softy wird übrigens mit ,,Y'' geschrieben


----------



## Softy (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

Danke


----------



## anderon (3. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

@ich888 stimmt habs ausgebessert


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

Gestern hat sich meine maus verabschiedet .... 

Jez brauch ich ne neue, ich hab maximal 55euro welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Logitech G400 !


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

Ja, ich habe auch die G400. Scharfe Maus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Ich hab sie auch, einfach geil


----------



## target2804 (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

Razer Deathadder 3,5G Black Edition. 
Hatte bis jetzt immer Razer. Mir liegt sie persönlich am Besten in der Hand, deshalb diese Maus.


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

danke euch ^^
hab die g400 im laden gesehn und probegegriffelt aber die war kacke  dieses überstehende teil links oben war voll zum 
hab mir die g700 gekauft die is 1. vieeeeeeeel geiler und 2. war die die einzigste die mir perfekt in der hand lag

lg
Anderon


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

Überstehendes Teil links oben?  Sicher, dass es die G400 war? 

Aber egal, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Nagetier


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Was denn für ein Teil ?

Habe sie selbst und ka was du meinst


----------



## Leckrer (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

Ich auch nicht...bin auch im Besitz jener Maus


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

des war die g400 
aber ich hab riesenhände 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da des steht so komisch über und des verhindert das ich die gescheit in die hand nehmen kann

die g700 und so ne speedlink waren die beiden einzigsten die ich richtig gut in der hand halten kann, wobei die speedlink so ok war und die g700 perfekt


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Die Ankunft des dunklen Felsen BILDER!*

Hast du kein größeres Bild gefunden? Ich kann das nicht so gut sehen.


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

lachflash 
ne leider nich  war das größte


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

Hast Du Hände wie Gollum?


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

größer
ne spaß aber schon so große, dass die g400 unangenehm in der hand liegt.... naja die g700 kostet halt n bissal mehr


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

ich hab beim cpu im idle so 31-35°C und mit prime 50-62°C (der eine kern is iwi 10° kälter als der rest und der eine 3° wärmer als der rest , der rest ist bei 58°)

sin die temps ok oder sin die zu hoch ?
sollte ich den kühler neu draufsetzen? (diesmal mit mobo ausbaun)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Die unterschiedlichen Kern Temps sind normal


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

aha ok gut zu wissen 
aber sin die insgesamt nich zu hoch dafür, dass ein dark rock pro 2 drin is und die cpu nich übertaktet is?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



anderon schrieb:


> sin die temps ok oder sin die zu hoch ?


 
58° habe ich im Idle.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> aha ok gut zu wissen
> aber sin die insgesamt nich zu hoch dafür, dass ein dark rock pro 2 drin is und die cpu nich übertaktet is?



Wie hoch ist die VID ?


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

LOOOOL 
naja deine cpu is ja auch auf 4,5ghz 

EDIT:
VID???????wasdas


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



anderon schrieb:


> LOOOOL
> naja deine cpu is ja auch auf 4,5ghz



Das ist auch Sandy E. Der ist von Haus aus schon warm.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

VID ist die Standard Vcore


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

achsooo 

im idle (nur firefox offen...(naja ooook 400tabs und youtube)) sins 0.912V (3833.84MHZ)
mit prime sins 1,116V (3833.84MHZ) loool warum sins in prime und im idle gleich viele MHZ  und ich dachte der prozi hat 3,4 WAHT
(ausgelesen mit cpu z)


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

Wenn nur ein Kern aktiv ist greift der Turbo Boost voll durch und übertaktet die CPU auf 3,8GHz.


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

es sind aber alle auf 3,8 und alle auf 100%
laut taskmanager und cpuz


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



anderon schrieb:


> achsooo
> 
> im idle (nur firefox offen...(naja ooook 400tabs und youtube)) sins 0.912V (3833.84MHZ)
> mit prime sins 1,116V (3833.84MHZ) loool warum sins in prime und im idle gleich viele MHZ  und ich dachte der prozi hat 3,4 WAHT
> (ausgelesen mit cpu z)


 Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat der 3,5ghz und das ist der Turbo Modus.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



anderon schrieb:


> es sind aber alle auf 3,8 und alle auf 100%
> laut taskmanager und cpuz


 
Dann musst du mal im Bios schauen ob es so eingestellt ist dass der Maximale Turbo Boost auf alle Kerne angewandt wird.


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

hm wenn ja hab nix dagegen 
und 1.116V sind doch auch ok oder ? oder is das zv?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



anderon schrieb:


> hm wenn ja hab nix dagegen
> und 1.116V sind doch auch ok oder ? oder is das zv?


 Nein das geht in Ordnung, das hat mein 2600k unter last mit turbo auch sogar dast 1,2


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nein das geht in Ordnung, das hat mein 2600k unter last mit turbo auch sogar dast 1,2


 
Den musst du echt mal wegwerfen. 
Ich habe diese Wochen einen 3770k verkauft der die 4,2GHz mit 1,18 Volt gemacht hat und dabei gerade mal 55° unter Last hatte.


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

Ist OK, da wäre sicher noch Luft nach unten, die CPU sollte auch mit 1 Volt Spannung @stock laufen. 1,2 Volt brauche ich für 4,5GHz


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

dann bin ich ja beruhigt
wv sollte man soeinem prozi denn so maximal zumuten?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



Threshold schrieb:


> Den musst du echt mal wegwerfen.
> Ich habe diese Wochen einen 3770k verkauft der die 4,2GHz mit 1,18 Volt gemacht hat und dabei gerade mal 55° unter Last hatte.


 das liegt an den einstellungen, glaub aber das der nur 1,1 hatte hab grad nachgeschaut


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> das liegt an den einstellungen, glaub aber das der nur 1,1 hatte hab grad nachgeschaut


 
Ich hätte sicher noch Luft nach unten aber die Einstellung habe ich in 3 Minuten gemacht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte sicher noch Luft nach unten aber die Einstellung habe ich in 3 Minuten gemacht.


 Ja garantiert, da geh ich aber erst ran wenn ich das teil hochjagen will


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



anderon schrieb:


> wv sollte man soeinem prozi denn so maximal zumuten?



Das hängt natürlich von der Kühlung ab. Die Temperaturen sollten unter 70°C bleiben. Mehr als 1,25 Volt würde ich als 24/7 Settings nicht einstellen.


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

aha
naja bis zum übertakten wart ich höchstwahrscheinlich noch etwas


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



anderon schrieb:


> naja bis zum übertakten wart ich höchstwahrscheinlich noch etwas



Das ist immer das erste was ich mache. Die Stimmen in meinem Kopf befehlen es mir


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist immer das erste was ich mache. Die Stimmen in meinem Kopf befehlen es mir


 Aha soll ich dir einen Psychologen empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Aha soll ich dir einen Psychologen empfehlen?



Taugt Deiner denn was?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist immer das erste was ich mache. Die Stimmen in meinem Kopf befehlen es mir


 
Hat bestimmt Spaß gebracht das Bügeleisen zu übertakten damit deine Frau schneller fertig wird.


----------



## anderon (9. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt Spaß gebracht das Bügeleisen zu übertakten damit deine Frau schneller fertig wird.


 
ich übertackte immer gerne HDDs, mit 50.000 umdrehungen laufen die ganz flott  (mit nem Brushlessregler von nem freund )

jaja ich und meine turbienen ..... da fällt mir was ein... 5 adda lüfter auf 19V hintereinander ..... hört sich an wie n jet  und hat so einen BRUTALEN LUFTDURCHSATZ O.o


----------



## Jeanboy (10. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

Papst 612N/2HH, 60x60x25mm, 6800rpm, 56m³/h, 41dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. November 2012)

Der Preis ist echt heftig für einen 60 mm Lüfter


----------



## anderon (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge MAUS *

Servus Leute ich bins mal wieder 
heute bin ich auf der suche nach einer soundkarte zum einen um musik mit besserer quali zu hören und zum andren um meine Schallplatten auf den pc zu überspielen - jaaa ihr habt richtig gelesen schallplatten!!!!! - naja und ich glaub dafür eignet sich ne soundkarte besser als die onboard ^^
und die platten mit ner soundkarte aufzunehmen is auch besser als nen billigen plattenspieler mit usb zu kaufen
denn die b&o anlage macht zu 100% nen besseren siound als so ein billig spieler ^^
danke schonma im vorraus für euere hilfe 

EDIT: woooooooooooooooow 444 posts


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Wie hoch ist das Budget ?


----------



## anderon (17. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

verdammt ich dachte ich hätt des geschrieben 
looool naja 150max ^^


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

Ich such immanoch ne soundkarte die um 150 kostet


----------



## Jeanboy (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Wie wäre es mit der?

ASUS Xonar D2/PM, PCI (90-YAA021-1UAN00+) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Soundkarte für was?
@Jeanboy pack das Teil mal wieder weg, die ist P/L-technisch nicht wirklich interessant...


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

Ne soundkarte für guten sound xD muss nen input haben  und ne gescheite software ^^ und      Sollte wenn möglich unter 100 koten 150 is maximum


----------



## Softy (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Ich würde (wieder) die hier kaufen: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 ist top. man sollte aber gute boxen oder ein 5.1 system oder 7.1 system haben.


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Für Logitech Brüllwürfel braucht man nämlcih keine Soka^^ Das wäre Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

ja stimmt da reicht auch der onboardsoundchip.


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

Hab ne recht gute anlage  da lohnt sich ne soka


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *



anderon schrieb:


> Hab ne recht gute anlage  da lohnt sich ne soka


 was isses denn^^


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

Phillips anlage mit nem subwoofer von crunch der mit ner endstufe und nem pc netzteil befeuert wird


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Crunch?  Das ist nicht gut, das ist der letzte Rotz  Sorry  ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

garnich 
ne ernsthaft der is wirklich super ^^
und ja ich habe nen vergleich...
mein dad hat alles von b&o


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Ich hab selbst b&o
und im auto rockford fosgate


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

b&o is super aber teuer XD


----------



## target2804 (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Ich weiß selbst 
aber crunch ist der letzte müll^^
philips genauso. da muss man die center auf +5db übersteuern, dass man mal was sprechen hört.


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

wenn du meinst 
ich bin zufrieden damit und des hört sich sehr viel besser an als jeder logitec müll und schon klar das b&o besser is trotzdem kann ichs mir nich leisten  ich bin 15 XD
und die anlage verrichtet seit jahren ihren dienst und das sehr gut^^


----------



## soth (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Nimm die DX, die dürfte locker ausreichen...


----------



## anderon (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

muss sone soka nich abgeschirmd sein oder so?


----------



## soth (20. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Die qualitativ hochwertigste Lösung wäre sowieso ein externer DAC, bzw. ein Netzwerk Player 
Aber nein, dass macht nichts, dass die Soundkarte nicht geschirmt ist...


----------



## anderon (21. November 2012)

Des lohnt sich bei meinen boxen aber nich wirklich


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

So geil, wie Deine Hardware jetzt ist, weisst Du ja, wo Du die nächste Kohle reinstecken kannst. Muss ja kein Hai-End sein, aber schön ein bißchen Stereo hören hat was  .

Die B&O von target ist bestimmt toffte/klasse, zahlt man aber auch sehr viel den Namen und Design. Treib Dich mal etwas in HiFi Foren rum. Musst Dich ja nicht anstecken lassen. Ein guter Amp + 2 gute Boxen . Natürlich auch ne gute Klangquelle. Im Sweetspot geht dann die Sonne auf .


----------



## soth (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *



anderon schrieb:


> Des lohnt sich bei meinen boxen aber nich wirklich


Dann hast du deine Antwort ja schon
Die Xonar DX wird vollkommen ausreichend sein!

Das Geld, welches du gespart hast, kannst du an mich senden
Ich würde mir gerne den hier kaufen soll: Violectric DAC V800


----------



## anderon (21. November 2012)

Ok dann wirts die dx  danke leute ^^


----------



## Softy (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Viel Spaß damit  Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von der Asus Xonar DX 7.1. Ist aber auch keine Kunst, wenn man zuvor eine Creative Karte im Rechner hatte


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

viel spaß wünsche ich dir ebenfalls.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Wie ist denn die Asus Xonar im Vergleich zum Onboardsound des Asrock?


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

wenn du ein entsprechendes boxensystem hast, ist ein unterschied vorhanden wie tag und nacht. bei einem 2.1 system von logitech reicht der onboardsound.


----------



## Jeanboy (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Aber auch da ist ein Unterschied zu hören (auch als nicht-audiophiler )

Habs mal ausprobiert


----------



## Softy (21. November 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Same here - deutlicher Unterschied  Der Asrock onboard Sound ist nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## anderon (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

servus leute ich bins ma wieder 
wollt mich nochmal bei euch bedanken und feedback geben 

war heute im mediamarkt und hab mir ne soka und neue kopfhörer gekauft 
es wurde ne D1 da die Dx nich mehr da war und ich kb hatte auf die zu warten und kopfhörer sins mdr xb800 geworden 
(die d1 is doch die pci version der dx oder täusch ich mich?)

und des klingt einfach nur gigantisch 

lg 
Anderon


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Die D1 ist auch gut 
Kannst du uns Bilder vom Rechenknecht schicken?


----------



## anderon (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

klaro  mach ich noch - morgen 

aber davor muss ich noch die led leisten reinmachen nur wie zum henker mach ich weiße kabel schwarz ohne sleeve


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Sprühfarbe...
Oder Edding


----------



## anderon (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

ich such dann mal nen edding


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Nicht abrutschen


----------



## anderon (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

ich find ja nichmal einen 
(bis jez nur nen blauen gefunden)

EDIT:
gefunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

Ich freu mich auf die Bilder  Viel Spaß beim Malen...


----------



## anderon (19. Dezember 2012)

danke XD

EDIT:
Die led leisten wurden erfolgreich angebracht 
Jetzt erstma pennen und morgen zuende verkabeln ^^


----------



## anderon (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge Soundkarte *

servus leute,
seit neuesten knackt mein netzteil 3 mal beimn hochfahrn O.o
vorher hats nur 1 mal beim anschalten geknackt und jetzt knackts danach noch 2 mal schnell hintereinander (ungefähr beim schwarzen windows hochfahren)
is des normal oder is da was kaputt? 

PS: bilder folgen ^^


----------



## anderon (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge nt spinnt ):*

ich habs mir die letzten tage nochmal genauer angeschaut und es scheint, dass der pc beim hochfahrn (vor windows ) ganz normal einmal knackt (das relais im netzteil) aber wenn er zu windows kommt wo er die festplatten startet da knackt er dann 2 mal etwas leiser


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge nt spinnt ):*

Hast Du eine Soundkarte drin? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## anderon (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge nt spinnt ):*

asus xonar d1 kann des an der liegen???
weil die hab ich auch erst seit kurzem


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge nt spinnt ):*

Ja, das ist normal. Das sind Relais auf der Soundkarte, die knacken.


----------



## anderon (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge nt spinnt ):*

na dann 
hab auch grad die soka ma ausgebaut und siehe da nur 1 mal knacken
soka rein 3 mal knacken


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge nt spinnt ):*

Ja, das passt alles so


----------



## anderon (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge nt spinnt ):*

gott sei dank 
ich hab ferien und kann bei bestem willen nich auf den pc verzichten 
schön das das alles soweit supi is 
na dann tausend dank und nen guten rutsch

EDIT: wenn ich schon hier am schreiben bin XD
kann man iwo ne tischfernbedienung ohne anlage kaufen?
meine jetzige is nahezu am arsch  und des ding war immer so praktisch


----------



## anderon (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Servus leute,
ich habn problem  ..... 
meine graka (7950 saphiere) fängts pfeifen an und der eine lüfter macht komische geräusche 
und die graka war zu teuer.... die muss perfekt funktioniern.....
die frage is jetzt ob ich die ohne vollständige verpackung reklamieren kann ?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Das ist ärgerlich 

Die Karte kannst Du ohne Originalverpackung schon reklamieren, Du musst halt darauf achten, dass Du sie für den Versand ordnungsgemäß verpackst, also ausreichend gepolstert und in einer Antistatik-Folie eingepackt usw.


----------



## anderon (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

hab die original antistatik folie noch  
muss ich des ganze zubehör zeugs mitsenden oder nur die graka ?
und wie lang würd des ca dauern? (mindfactory)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Februar 2013)

Den ganzen Kram würde ich mitsenden, gehört ja zu Graka. Und es kommt darauf an ob MF die tauscht oder ob MF die an Sapphire schickt. Dann kann es länger dauern


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Also ich schicke immer nur die defekte Komponente ein 

Aber am besten sprichst Du das mit dem Support des Händlers ab.


----------



## anderon (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ah ok
hab grad mal furmark laufen lassen und was is ??????? kein ton von der graka .... nix kein lüfterscharben kein pfeifen .... nix
aber bei crysis fängt se an zu pfeifen....
wasdaloooos


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Dass Spulenfiepen bei hohen fps auftritt, kommt (leider) öfter vor. Tritt das nur beim Startbildschirm auf oder auch beim Zocken selbst?


----------



## anderon (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

habs noch net mit zocken probiert
hilft da ne fps begrenzung?
weil des is echt lol andres bild anders hoher ton oder wenn sich des menü aufbaut wird der ton immer tiefer


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Ja, eine fps Begrenzung wird da sicherlich helfen 

Lass doch mal fraps laufen, dann siehst Du ja, bei welchen fps-Werten das Spulenfiepen auftritt.


----------



## anderon (3. Februar 2013)

Mach ich gleich ma
hab die grafik einstellungen hochgeschraubt aufs maximum und siehe da kein fiepen mehr DDDDDD zumindest ingame XD
EDIT:
Loooooooooooooooool
Hab grad fraps laufen lassen und des fiept so bei 7000 fps


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Mach mal VSync an. Dann ist das Spulenfiepen Geschichte


----------



## anderon (3. Februar 2013)

Was is vsync?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Das kannst Du im Treiber und/oder im Spiel einstellen, so dass die fps nicht über 60 gehen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertikale_Synchronisation


----------



## anderon (3. Februar 2013)

Ah ok danke DD dann hat sich des mit der rma ja geklärt


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> Hab grad fraps laufen lassen und des fiept so bei 7000 fps



Ich glaube, da fiepen 95% aller Grafikkarten


----------



## anderon (28. Februar 2013)

Servus, hab mal wieder ein problem -.-

Mein monitor macht mir probleme, nämlich wenn in nem bild/ film rot drin is dann ist da kein sauberer farbübergang wie bei blau oder grün, sondern dann sind da so streifen. Ich habs mit dem ezio monitortest mal ausprobiert und da sieht mans so richtig -.- D:
Bei blau und grün ist ein perfekter farbübergang und bei rot sind striche 
Die frage ist ob ich des iwi einstellen kann oder ob ich den monitor am besten zurückgeb
( hab den beim saturn vor längerer zeit gekauft , ka mehr wann ich such morgen mal die rechnung und schau nach)
Im anhang sin die farbverläufe kaum is rot dabei isses verkackt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

sieht übel aus. laut deinem sysprofil hast du ja noch nen syncmaster. häng den mal dran und schau ob das gleiche passiert. wenn ja, würde ich den fehler eher der graka zuordnen


----------



## anderon (28. Februar 2013)

Der sync is zz halb defekt aber ich hab nen minibildschirm nen 14"er mit dem versuch ichs mal


----------



## anderon (28. Februar 2013)

Also bei dem 14"er gehts perfekt


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

dann gib den philips zurück


----------



## anderon (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den monitor schon ziemlich lange vlt sogar schon länger als ein jahr....
Denkst du ich kann den noch zurückgeben?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. März 2013)

anderon schrieb:


> Ich hab den monitor schon ziemlich lange vlt sogar schon länger als ein jahr....
> Denkst du ich kann den noch zurückgeben?



Wenn du die rechnung findest und der support nich kulant wie ein stein ist, dann ja


----------



## anderon (1. März 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

ok danke


----------



## anderon (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Servus Leute 
also ersteinmal wollt ich rückmeldung geben, ich hab den bildschirm zurück, alles funktioniert super und joa ich bin wd glücklich
danach ich bau für nen freund nen pc zsm und wollt nach ner alternative für den sella fragen (für 3570) und danach, welches laufwerk da rein soll  
danke schonma im vorraus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

kühler: Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (wenn das case passt)
laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Warum denn einen i5 3570 ohne K ? Als Laufwerk ein LG GH24NS95


----------



## anderon (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

weil der weniger kostet als der mit k und er nicht übertakten kann/will 
des case isn shinobi da geht der t4 glaub ich rein oder?

danke 
lg
markus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Dann sollte er einen 3470 nehmen. Der T4 passt ins Shinobi,


----------



## anderon (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

why einen 3470? 

der 3470 kostet 185 der 3570 183


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Der 3470 kostet eigentlich 20 Euro weniger als der 3570. MindFactory hat da aber einen Preisbug


----------



## anderon (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

na dann nimmt der den 3570 XD danke für eure hilfe  bis zur nächsten frage meinerseits 
lg
markus


----------



## anderon (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

lol jez is mir nochwas eingefallen .... XD is der cardreader gut oder gibts nen besseren ohne audio stecker und mit sdxc lesefähigkeit?


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Der hier frisst auch SDXC Karten: DeLock Card Reader MultiPanel 3,5 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



anderon schrieb:


> lol jez is mir nochwas eingefallen .... XD is der cardreader gut oder gibts nen besseren ohne audio stecker und mit sdxc lesefähigkeit?


 
Der hat aber USB3. Das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H hat aber nur einen internen USB3 Header.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Deswegen ein Gigabyte mit 2x USB 3 Header kaufen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Er hat das Board aber schon


----------



## Thallassa (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen ein Gigabyte mit 2x USB 3 Header kaufen.


Außerdem Blödsinn für einen 3570 ein Z77X-UD5H zu kaufen. Drunter gibt's keine Gigabyte mit 2 x USB 3.0 intern Stecker.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Wenn du aber zwei USB 3 Header brauchst kannst du da nicht viel machen. Das Asus Z77 Pro kostet genauso viel.
Oder eine Erweiterungskarte kaufen. 
DeLOCK 89315, 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 3.0 intern (19-Pin), PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Du kannst dir auch das kaufen. Dann laufen die Teile halt nur mit USB2. InLine interner Pin Header USB 3.0/-USB 2.0 Konverter (33446I) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Das Teil nützt dir gar nichts denn der hat ja den gleichen USB 3 Stecker wie auch der Card Reader.


----------



## anderon (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

des board hab ich schon länger und eig hat des ja genug usb 3.0 teile und 2.0 auch XD und asrock mag ich iwi nich so gern wie gigabyte .... 
wollt eig nur wissen ob der akasa cardreader gut is XD ehm die frage bei dem is auch ob der auch nen internen usb 3.0 header braucht oder ob der einfach in die hinteren usb ports eingesteckt wird


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

Das Akasa Teil hat einen internen USB3 Header. Du brauchst einen Adapter, dann kannst du das hinten am Mainboard anschließen.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Oder eben eine Erweiterungskarte für den PCIe Slot kaufen die dann den 20 Pin Anschluss bietet.


----------



## anderon (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

jo ma schaun vlt kauf ich mir so ne karte ^^ danke leute 
lg
markus


----------



## anderon (30. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

Servus leute ich wollt mal rückmeldung geben ^^
hab dem heute den pc zsm gebaut und alles funktioniert perfekt, nur der cpukühler kommt mir iwi locker vor, ich hab alles versucht, und ihn letztendlich doch ganz gut fest bekommen
hab auch alles gut getestet, der prozi geht nicht über 62 grad ( war allerdings nur kurztest über glaub 5 mins mit prime 95) die temp is ok oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2013)

*AW: PC konfig - Tipps/Verbesserungvorschläge*

62° ist i.O.


----------

